# Alacağın/ız olsun



## FlyingBird

Alacağım olsun
Alacağın olsun
Alacağı olsun
Alacağımız olsun
Alacağınız olsun
Alacakları olsun

i know perfectly what they mean  only thing i dont understand is when to use them?


----------



## FlyingBird

Kimse yok mu?


----------



## KhalWoof

''Bana yardım edeceğini sanmıştım.Alacağın olsun...''
''Arkadaşlarınla sinemaya gitmişsin ve beni çağırmamışsın,alacağın olsun...''you say it when you are  disappointment.


----------



## FlyingBird

KhalWoof said:


> ''Bana yardım edeceğini sanmıştım.Alacağın olsun...''
> ''Arkadaşlarınla sinemaya gitmişsin ve benim çağırmamışsın,alacağın olsun...''you say it when you are  disappointment.


But when i heard this, guy said that in polite way.


----------



## KhalWoof

FlyingBird said:


> But when i heard this, guy said that in polite way.


Yes,you can use that in polite way as well.Actually the sentences that i've written is friendly.For more example :
-Beni de partiye çağıracak mısınız?
-Ah,elbette çağıracağız alacağın olsun(veya aşkolsun)


----------



## FlyingBird

KhalWoof said:


> Yes,you can use that in polite way as well.Actually the sentences that i've written is friendly.For more example :
> -Beni de partiye çağıracak mısınız?
> -Ah,elbette çağıracağız alacağın olsun(veya aşkolsun)


So what do you mean when you say that? how would be the most literal way in english to translate it?


----------



## KhalWoof

it is a phrase so i can't translate it exactly.So it is an expression to show them your disappointment, or that you are a bit upset with them. Tone of ”aşk olsun'' was like dissapointment and friendly.One more example  :
-Hey Ali,Sana borcum ne kadar?
-Ah Aslı,alacağın olsun/ or (aşkolsun).Para benim için önemli değil.

By the way I think that ''Aşkolsun'' is used more by native speakers and it sounds more friendly.


----------



## FlyingBird

Aşkolsun un ne demek olduğunu çok iyi biliyorum  Tamam aydınlattığınız için teşekkürler şimdi daha iyi


----------



## KhalWoof

Aşkolsun ile Alacağın olsun gerçekten çok çok yakın anlamlı.Birçok Türk bile aradaki farkı açıklayamaz..Rica ederim.


----------

